# WI deer hunt 2012 (pics)



## Steve NW WI (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't have long to wait for my deer this year. This fella wandered 60 yards from my stand at 45 minutes into the hunting day:







Just a 5 pointer, but I've been out of venison for a couple months, and the offer was too good to resist. Judging by his teeth, he didn't have too many years left. Field dressed at 143#. He's now hanging out with a bunch of friends at the local meat locker, and will be burger, breakfast sausage, and peppy sticks soon!






The hardware, Savage 116LH Stainless (pre-Accutrigger, but still a very nice, light crisp trigger) in .270. 130gr Hornady SST made jelly of the lung cavity, he went about 50 feet before running out of steam, right at the edge of my skidding trail. No dragging this one!






I've got a bonus antlerless tag to fill yet. I probably won't be out much actively hunting this week, but I'll be out cutting wood with the rifle nearby just in case, and will be out with some of the neighbors driving some woods next weekend.


----------



## esshup (Nov 22, 2012)

Good shooting! We were up near Presque Isle for the long opener weekend (left Tuesday mid-day) and while we saw 12 deer on Friday, 4 of us saw 0 deer in 3 days. I went down to an area near Minocqua and shot the first doe that I saw, giving it to a couple of buddies that haven't shot a deer in a few years.

Found white hairs on a trail, and a bunch of 'yote prints. Figured that the 'yotes chased the deer from the area for a while.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 22, 2012)

At least you got him out of the gene pool and into the meat locker. I sure do love me some deer sausage! Congrats on the kill --
perhaps some other members will post up their thanksgiving kills as well.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Lots of 'yotes around here as well. I believe they've done some damage to the deer herd, but they've been hell on the rabbit and pheasant population here. They're the sole reason I have a night vision scope on the want list, along with an AR of some sort to mount it on. B###ards are out behind the house a couple nights a week when I get home from work in the middle of the night.

From what I've heard so far, it's been pretty average around here, and weaker north of me. I hunt mostly southern Polk County, along with some places in northern St Croix, and a trip or two up to Burnett Co most years, but I don't have a tag left for up there, so I'll stay home the rest of the year.

Gonna try out a couple of German deer calls tomorrow, the 7300 and 420 Dolmars. The .270 will be nearby all day.


----------

